# Incline DB Shoulder Press



## Logman (Nov 29, 2008)

What muscle does the Incline DB Shoulder Press hit the most?  

I need another exercise to work the pecs.  Bench press I can do fine but the Fly is starting to separate my already separated shoulder (no shit, the gap is wider now).  Shame cos the fly seemed to hit the pecs more than bench press.  But anyhow if flat bench and inclined bench on the same day will give me a good chest workout then I can live with it.


----------



## Built (Nov 29, 2008)

Flyes don't really do that much more than give your chest a good doorway stretch. If you go too heavy on this you'll run into problems. 

I do all my pressing on a low incline. Try flat or low incline barbell bench for say 5x5, then low incline dumbbell press for 3x8. I do the dumbbells with a stretch band looped under the seat, hold the ends with the dumbbells, kinda ghetto westside. I like it because it gets heavier at the top, but feels lighter at the bottom where it places more stress on my RC.

My .02


----------



## Skib (Nov 29, 2008)

in regards to training the chest, can you build a nice solid chest by only doing flat and incline presses?


----------



## Logman (Nov 29, 2008)

I'll try that Built because when my arm almost sheared off the shoulder during the Fly I found out what was causing the pain all along. 

But like Skib says, just these two enough to build a nice chest?


----------



## biggfly (Nov 29, 2008)

On incline...depends on degree of angle on the incline. Greater than 45 degrees=more shoulder work....less than 45 degree angle=more chest work. I have a large chest, and I go incline and flat barbell bench for 3 weeks, and on my second leg day of the week I do decline barbell bench. After 3 weeks, I do flat bench, incline DB presses, weighted dips(with forward lean) for 3 weeks, and I rotate those exercises just like that. I lift heavy for lower reps. 

example:flat bench(barbell)
warmup:225x15 (1 set)
midweight set: 275x6 (1 set)
heavy: 320x4 (3 sets)
midweight: 275x8 (1 set)


----------



## Skib (Nov 29, 2008)

225x15 is pretty impressive... that is probably my max... and i'm not a small guy... not sure why my BB bench isn't all that great... I can throw up 90lb DBs no prob...


----------



## biggfly (Nov 29, 2008)

I dunno...I can do upwards of 24-26. For fun, I once set out to see how many reps of 225 I could do, since that is the benchmark in NFL combines etc. Just wanted to see how I would test in that forum since I was a college f-baller. All for fun.  Incline bench was a great strength builder for me for flat bench.


----------



## Built (Nov 29, 2008)

biggfly, you might do better to warm up with a few heavier, lower-rep warmup sets. 15 reps isn't at all similar to the way you'll lift the heavier stuff. 

I'd leave the higher-rep stuff for the end, maybe use dumbbells for that part.


----------



## biggfly (Nov 29, 2008)

Ya I have tried to, the only thing is that I have this bit of advanced tendinitis in my left inner elbow, and through trial and error, it feels best to do the lighter weight to get that area warmed up and "primed" for the higher intensity portion of the lifts. I could bump up to 245 or 255 for say 8 reps for warmup I suppose.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2008)

tendonitis in the left elbow = look for dysfunctions in the shoulder, thoracic spine mobility and core stability.

warming up the area is a great idea before you lift heavy.


----------



## Built (Nov 29, 2008)

Of course it is. 

I'm just not sure how effective a 15-rep set is for this. 

How do you like to do warmups, Patrick?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2008)

Built said:


> Of course it is.
> 
> I'm just not sure how effective a 15-rep set is for this.
> 
> How do you like to do warmups, Patrick?



Yea.  I usually don't do 15 rep sets either.  I was just agreeing with the fact that you need to get the area warm.

usually for upper body I warm up with lots of different stuff before I press...

t-spine rotations
YTA's
push ups with shoulder touch between reps
t-push ups
serratus push ups with hands on stability ball
DB curl and press (high reps)

That takes about 10min.

Then I go to do my warm up sets which is usually just starting with the bar for 5-6, then adding weight and performing 5-6 reps per set until I get to where i am ready to load my starting weight.


----------



## biggfly (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow, that seems like alot of motions let alone time for me to warm up. So what is the drawback to 15 or so reps with a lighter weight like 225 for myself to warm up versus the extensive warm up routine you perform. Seems like overall, with starting with the bar and gradually working up to loading weight, there may be some unnecessary sets with such intermediate weight?? No...yes...???


----------

